# Wekiva River



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Got to go fish for a couple hour on Friday night and Saturday afternoon. Had a tough time with the fly rod in the wind but was able to get several brim. Also had two flies get bit off. I was using 4 lb test line and I am not sure what hit it. Just a big flash and roll and it was gone.

Ran into the usual suspects. On Friday night it was Whitesnook and Bigfish. Whitesnook was busy catching fish. On Saturday it was Gergheenoe. Riding with Gergheenoe was an adventure. We took out his Highsider for its final ride before he upgrades to a Classic. He tried to kill us by running into some submerged objects as I was giving panicked directions to go the other way. 

This was the big fish of the weekend.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

man those mudfish are some mean ole' eatin' machines. that looks like a pretty good one too.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Tom maybe we should add a mudfish section to the biggest fish of the year... I seem to know where all the big ones are.... :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

We consider those trash fish around here. Sort of like hooking into a catfish instead of a redfish [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## buck (Dec 14, 2006)

Dont think Ive ever seen a small mudfish. Did you do some oral surgery on those nasty teeth?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

Blake,

You going to let them talk about you like that - calling you a "mudfish" and/or "trashfish" ?;D ;D ;D

Looks like they are about as much fun as a big ole sailcat though.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

> Blake,
> 
> You going to let them talk about you like that - calling you a "mudfish" and/or "trashfish" ?;D ;D ;D
> 
> Looks like they are about as much fun as a big ole sailcat though.


I don't really care about their words coming out of their mouth about my trashy mudfish that I never caught this fish before but I had plenty of Bass caught in wekiva river. I'm just showing this teethy critter to let them know to stay off my river.....LOL.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Was back out there today. Wind was blowing like a muther but I took out two fly rods anyways. My shiny TFO 4wt and my super cheap Eagle Claw 8wt. After getting drenched in a squall I picked up about a dozen brim and then changed over to the 8wt with the fly below. To my surprise I was rewarded with a nice bass on fly. Left my camera at home so its another phone pic


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

awesome!!!! Now u are learning to take step by step to become a professional flyfishermen in 10 years from now.... ;D. BTW Nice bass! are u going to be in wekiva tmr afternoon? Stripe jamaican lager beer is gooood!


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job on the bass, Tom!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice Bass I guess!


----------

